# Trouble with seeing and File sharing between Vista & XP



## SMcCune

I have a cable modem hooked to a Linksys-N Router which is wired to a Vista Computer.Has Internet connection and local access. My other desktop has a Linksys-N wireless PCI card.The network seems to be working fine but From the Vista computer I can see the XP on my Network screen but I can only access certin folders the other folders say an error message that says. \\my comp \folder is not accessible You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.(thats me:4-dontkno) Access is denied.Thats only on some folders thuogh. Now on the XP machine I can see the Vista in my Network\Workgroup\Vista Computer theres an jcon for it but anytime you click on it it comes up with. in a Workgroup window. \\Vista Comp. is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resorce. Contact the administrator of this server(again folks thats me:upset to find out if you have access permissions. The network was not found. Couldnt access the Vista or any of its folders. Please if you took all this time to reed this and can help me get things working right PLEASE HEEEELP! :wave:


----------



## u00e1793

Hi, see if any of the below steps resolve your issue ... you are seeing some connectivity so your problem is different than mine ... read-on

Windows Networking – Vista and WinXP
Ok. First take a deep breath and gather your patience. I wrote-up the below thread after my recent experience in networking a new Vista laptop with two existing WinXP machines. It wasn't quick but it did work, eventually. Try some of these steps:

1) Firewall settings - one of the biggest hassles. To get started I suggest you FIRST disconnect your network from the internet (for your protection), then disable ALL firewalls (including Windows firewall) on ALL machines, and then work to get your home network operating internally. What I learned on my home network is below. 
1.1) My WinXP machines have ZoneAlarm and I needed to ensure that all machines on the network were in the trusted zone. Go to the Zone tab of Firewall settings in ZoneAlarm free version. Ensure all of your machines’ IP addresses are listed, as well as that of your router or wireless access point.
1.2) My Vista laptop came loaded with Norton Internet Security. Go to Norton Internet Security tab, open settings, scroll to bottom, open internet security and firewall options. First open Trust Control under Personal Firewall and ensure your router and other networked pc’s are shown in the Trusted tab – if not, add them. Then, open advanced settings, open configure, change default inbound NetBIOS, inbound NetBIOS name, and Block Windows File Sharing to ALLOW. Configuring this beast of an app required a lot of trial, error and googling the Symantec site and others. 

2) Ensure sharing is enabled on all machines. It is quite different for Vista vs WinXP. The procedure is fairly straightforward and is well documented on the MS site and elsewhere. In Network and Sharing Center it is critical on Vista machine that you have your network configured as Private and that the Sharing and Discovery Settings are set to ON except for Password Protected Sharing. 
Link for Vista: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/evaluate/vista_fp.mspx
Link for WinXP: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8D-6B4A-448E-A632-076F98A351A2&displaylang=en

3) Workgroup name. Ensure you are using the same workgroup name on all machines. WinXP and Vista machines have different default workgroup names. 
WinXP: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...n-us/windows_network_changename.mspx?mfr=true
Vista: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/5723d061-b884-40da-b5e7-94a55f6fcead1033.mspx
and
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/baab4f1a-2461-482d-bb2e-c996a197e35f1033.mspx

4) Download and install Link Layer Topology Discovery (LLTD) onto the WinXP machines. Just a nicety, this enables the network map in Vista to show all machines on the network.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1d-ee46-481e-ba11-37f485fa34ea&DisplayLang=en

5) And the final step: check the registry on your WinXP machine per MS article 913628 that I found by searching MS for "error message when you try to access a Windows XP-based network computer: "You might not have permission to use this network resource". See the article at: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/913628. This finally did the trick for my network.

Keep pounding away at it. It will eventually be worth it. It took me almost a week to get everything working right.
Best of luck to you …


----------



## SMcCune

Thanks much for the reply. Theres alot of good info there but unfortunitly have done all of those things suggested with no luck I'll keep trying though thanks again:grin:


----------



## u00e1793

Here's a couple more ideas:

1) Check-out this link: http://forums.microsoft.com/technet/ShowPost.aspx?postid=1683125&siteid=17

2) Try a search for your problem in the below link:
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowForum.aspx?ForumID=716&SiteID=17

The TechNet site has been the most helpful for me.

Regards,
Redondo77, aka u00e1793


----------



## fuquahead

Try to increase the IRPStackSize.

Try this link.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/106167

It worked for me.


----------



## sannesley

I was having a similar problem in that I couldn't see files from my desktop running XP on my Vista laptop. 

I followed the advice in one of the thread replies and run IP config on the laptop to discover its IP address. I entered this in the trusted zone of Zone Alarm on my desktop and hey presto I can now see my desktop on the network on my Vista laptop.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

PC Chuck's Windows XP And Vista On The LAN Together


----------

